# Craftsman GT6000 conversion



## gplanting (Sep 1, 2012)

I bought a Montgomery Wards Signature Elite 2000 (TMO-3100002) last summer for the deck and never got around to fixing it up. This late summer, I got it running and it sounds good but there is a lot more to fix on the tractor than I wanted to deal with. I went on Craigs List and found a Craftsman GT6000 (917.257720) that had a blown engine that also had the snowblower, tiller and a sleeve hitch for $400. I bought the Craftsman and am trying to put the Briggs (422707-1510-01) from the MW into the Craftsman.

The motor bolts up and the pulleys all match up like they were made for the B&S engine. My problem is with the wiring. The B&S only has 3 wires coming out of it, a White and Red coming from the regulator, I assume, and and a Yellow wire for the kill mechanism.

The tractor has a plug that used to go to the regulator and stator. Those wire colors are Red and Orange (both on one terminal), Black and Blue. The electrical schematic doesn't show a blue wire. That is what has me most confused. I wired the red to red, white to black and yellow to blue and have been blowing fuses immediately after switching the key on. 

What am I doing wrong and where should the wires be going? 

Sorry for the long message and thanks for your help.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Does the MW engine have an afterfire solenoid on the carburetor? It would be a cylinder mounted to the bottom of the carb somewhere with one or two wires coming out of it. Also, does it have a dual alternator? Some of those tractors used a separate alternator to run the lighting circuit so the lights would come on when the engine was running. Do you still have the MW? Could you follow the wires to see where they go after they leave the plug from the engine?

Have you pulled the shroud on both engines and followed the wires on each? Might help you figure out where the wires went. A picture of the plugs/wires could really help us solve your issue. I've been working on small engines for about 10 years now, and I always find it easier to follow wires by sight than trying to follow them on sometimes inaccurate wiring diagrams.


----------

